# Oven sets off CO alarm



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Everytime I use my natural gas oven it sets off the CO alarm. Today I came home after 3 1/2 hours the CO level was 90 in the house.

Is there some kind of adjustment I can make or maybe clean the burner(s)?


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

You certainly need to get every fuel burning appliance serviced........ and maybe a new CO detector. Another thought is perhaps the oven's burner/venting is fine but causing a house depressurization and something else is dumping CO into the house. Not something to guess about get it checked out now!


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

how much wine do you have fermenting in the kitchen?


----------



## Madsaw (Feb 26, 2008)

fishhead said:


> Everytime I use my natural gas oven it sets off the CO alarm. Today I came home after 3 1/2 hours the CO level was 90 in the house.
> 
> Is there some kind of adjustment I can make or maybe clean the burner(s)?


 GET THE BURNERS CLEANED ASAP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I almost lost my wife stepson and mother inlaw due to a cow web in the air tude in the oven burner. We luckly had birds in the house my wife noticed were dead. She called me to ask what might have caused this to happen. I knew she was cooking so I told them to get out of the house. In a way it was bad to lose our pet birds but atleast thats all that was lost.
Bob


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Do you have a local Fire Dept? If so give them a call, many will come and do a free CO test. That would narrow it down to your stove or your detector. CO's nothing to play with, get it fixed NOW!


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I'm sure it's the oven. There is no outside vent for the oven but I've never heard of a gas stove having one. The top burners don't see off the alarm.

I guess I'll pull the burner and see if it needs cleaning.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

what is the flame color of oven burner? If it is yellow, the flame is producing CO. It will either need to be cleaned, or find the air adjustment...have the gas company check it...


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

There's a baffle over the burner but I did see some yellow on the very end. It sounds like it needs a good cleaning. I need to get it fixed before it gets too cold to leave the doors open.


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

Have you been using this oven without problems, for some time?

If not, does it have the correct size, gas jet?

Marty


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

No. Every time I used the oven it has set off the alarm. I didn't use it much and when I did I just left all the doors open.

It is a propane stove converted to natural gas. An appliance guy did it by replacing the regulator but evidently he didn't do the oven.

I'll try to get the baffle off and clean the burner before I use it again. If I can't then I guess it's time for a service call or a new stove.


----------



## foxtrapper (Dec 23, 2003)

Yes, many conversions are done incorrectly. Manufacturers can make it interesting by listing non-available conversion parts.

I have the reverse, my propane oven trips the CO detector, particularly when on broiler mode.


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

fishhead said:


> No. Every time I used the oven it has set off the alarm. I didn't use it much and when I did I just left all the doors open.
> 
> It is a propane stove converted to natural gas. An appliance guy did it by replacing the regulator but evidently he didn't do the oven.
> 
> I'll try to get the baffle off and clean the burner before I use it again. If I can't then I guess it's time for a service call or a new stove.


Did he replace all of the burner (including the oven)gas jets?

They are different between propane and NG.

Marty


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I can't remember for sure but I think he only replaced the regulator. The stovetop burners work fine.


----------

